

Why HTTP/2.0 does not seem interesting (July 2012) - adulau
https://www.varnish-cache.org/docs/trunk/phk/http20.html

======
mbrubeck
Here's a previous HN discussion of this write-up:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4253538>

------
paulsutter
The author completely misses the point of SPDY - latency reduction by
significant reduction in the number of network roundtrips due to slow start,
etc. It makes me wonder, how can Varnish claim to be a web accelerator if the
author doesn't understand latency?

The author also seems to prioritize his own convenience of development over
end user experience (the prime benefit of performance).

Google hasn't had any trouble implementing SPDY proxies. SPDY is actually an
opportunity for a proxy like Varnish because anyone could get the performance
gain of SPDY just by plugging a SPDY-to-HTTP1 proxy in between.

------
jimktrains2
I know this doesn't pertain to the article specifically, but I wanted to say
it anyway.

I would like to see a built in password-based mutual authentication in
addition to Basic and Digest authentication.

Additionally, I would like to see a header to drop and forget HTTP
authentication.

Also, can't the server just send a multipart message with assets in it (like
SPDY's server push) already (by the spec...support is a different question)?

